# Your best deer encounter



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Both in October. I heard dogs barking from the neighbor hood, I was out by a creek at the edge of the woods. I stopped, a doe ran on the other side of the creek 10 ft away. Her baby jumped the creek and it stopped at my right leg and sniffed. There I was with the bow over my left shoulder & the thermos in my right hand. What a thrill, I could have sliced it with a knife or petted it. 
Had one run up the hill over to a tree I first was at then run from that tree, hop over a tree and stop 10 feet in front of me, not looking at me. I started talking and it actually leaned its head to the side looking around me to find where I was. I jumped, it took off, came back to about 15 feet to see what I was.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

What, no one as any deer encounters you just watched and enjoyed leaving the deer walk on by?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Well other than the time at Salt Fork when I heard them running up a hill towards me and I planted that broadhead in its side, the neatest deer thing I saw was driving to work one early morning on I-76 there was a deer standing on the berm of my side the highway. It jumped in front of the car in front of me, jumped clear to the middle of the median in one bound before it got hit and then jumped clear over a car in the eastbound lanes and landed on the other berm.
That thing jumped over a car like it was a tiny creek and cleared a 4 lane interstate in 2 bounds. I was impressed!


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Was walking the edge of a corn field one day scouting before the season. When I got to the corner of the field i looked around the corner and saw two deer 10 ft from me. I tried to duck into the first row of corn but didn't make it all the way in. As they walked by, the second deer stepped on my foot. The other occurrence was this fall when I got to watch two mature bucks (10pt and 12+pt) fight hard for about 90 seconds. This was at about 45-50 yards. They were givin it everything they had.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i walked in to 2 10 pt bucks fighting


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

about 25 years ago,i had gone the first five days of gun season without getting a shot at the buck i'd been tracking/stalking.
on saturday i decided i wouldn't pass up any more does.after coming upon 2 sets of tracks,and following them for awhile,i spotted the 2 does at about 100 yards up on a ridge.i took a good rest on a blowdown and sqeezed one off.one doe ran east while the other hunched up,hesitated,confirming a hit, and headed east.i had a good blood trail for the first several yards,but it got spotty afterwards.after tracking her for over an hour,night fell,and i marked a tree at the edge of the thicket she had entered,and made the mile walk back to the house.next morning i took a friend to help find the deer.we came upon her 20 yards into the thicket,rolled in a ball,still alive  
as i moved in to make the kill shot,she leaped to her feet,ran straight over me and fell dead in a creek 10 yards away,as i was doing backward somersaults through the brush.aside from a couple hoofprints on my chest and head,the only thing hurt was my pride  ,as my buddy rolled on the ground busting a gut.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Misfit, 
I bet your buddy laughs about that to this day!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

i was sneaking along a ridge on my grandpa's farm during gun season, when i saw my uncle down in the bottom, aiming up at the other side of the hill, as i looked where he was aiming, about 7-8 does followed by a nice 10 point were on a dead run about 80 yards from him, he shot twice and on the second shot dropped the buck. I always heard that my uncle was a good shot, but with open sites he hit this buck square in the shoulder while it was running at about 150 MPH. 

The year after i was hunting in the youth gun season over a soybean field with my dad, who was videoing. A small 4 point came out in the field, and began feeding. We watched/videod the buck for about 10 mins, when a nice 10 point stepped out. He approached the four point and they began to spar, we got some good video, but the fun part was when my dad ranged the 10 pointer at 124 yards, and said it was too far for my 870. I held at the top of his back and put one right behind his shoulder...meat on the table, and a great rack to show for it.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

hey fish too bad you can't hunt in the youth hunt anymore.... you are stuck with all of us normal people that dont get any advantages!!!!!! and about that buck you shot I thought you hit it in the leg on the first shot!!!! and then it ran right at you and then you dropped it at like 60 yards!!!!! just gotta harass ya... beautiful buck anyway you look at it! hope you have a nice car ride while I am wading and catching big walleye in the maumee!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Dont forget your brothers deer that he shot the face off of and walked 30 yards away and turned around 5 minutes later and it was gone!!!! was it the next dayof the season or was it a few I cant remember but he ended up killing that deer on the same drive they did opening day!!!!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea after he shot it it ran at me, i was like hmmm a deer with half a face...pretty normal. Yea he killed it two days later, you could tell it was the same deer because its bottom jaw was missing. And the first shot on the buck was right behind the shoulder, second one was a leg hit, last shot sent him cartwheeling...at least i didnt shoot his rack off, lol, just messin man good luck out there, stay warm


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Quote "Best encounter with a deer, when the backstraps touch my tongue" Ted Nugent!!!


----------

